# First Try Diy



## mbera (27/2/14)

Its not much hope to get some tips for building a better 1





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Nicely done. Does it fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (27/2/14)

nice going.  and thanks for motivating me to get the soldering iron out again


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

is this considered as Vape Mail?


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Also why is this under Classifieds? Can I move it to the appropriate section?


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also why is this under Classifieds? Can I move it to the appropriate section?



done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Thanks Riaz


----------



## ET (27/2/14)

right, it's in the modding section now 
where did you get the switch, how much and what's the amp rating?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mbera (27/2/14)

@denizenx switch is from an old alarm board sorry no clue on amp rating 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (27/2/14)

@Gizmo thanks she fires and vapes - not close to a vv mod but working great with pt2 mini 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Great stuff, may I ask why you put tinfoil around it?


----------



## ET (27/2/14)

prolly duct tape over cardboard because he didn't have a little box handy?


----------



## Derick (27/2/14)

Awesome @mbera - looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (27/2/14)

Used the box of the Iclear30 - had sisalation tap laying around so used it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/14)

Nice one. You giving me ideas now. 

What batteries are those? 

Imagine that with a dna30 .


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/14)

Any idea how much current those wires handle? 

Keep it in mind if you plan on going sub ohm


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Any idea how much current those wires handle?
> 
> Keep it in mind if you plan on going sub ohm



Great build @mbera, and @ShaneW those wires and switch (at most 2A) is not adequate for sub-ohm; to calculate wire thickness you have to factor in how many Amps as well as how long the wires are. There are some wire thickness/Amp calculators online. i.e: http://www.solar-wind.co.uk/cable-sizing-DC-cables.html??


----------



## mbera (27/2/14)

@ShaneW 2 no name brand 18650 in parallel  you got a extra dna30 chip pass it this way ( I wish ) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

mbera said:


> @ShaneW 2 no name brand 18650 in parallel  you got a extra dna30 chip pass it this way ( I wish )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



No I haven't ordered any DNA30D's, @Gizmo on this forum is contemplating to change his box mod to a DNA30D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also why is this under Classifieds? Can I move it to the appropriate section?


classified as in TOP SECRET!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/14)

2A ... Ouch, you better be careful about going below 2ohm on your coils then. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## mbera (27/2/14)

Thanks will do 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (27/2/14)

yes very much looking for a very small pushbutton momentary switch thats very small and can handle at least 5 amps.


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

denizenx said:


> yes very much looking for a very small pushbutton momentary switch thats very small and can handle at least 5 amps.



Those small switches you see are very low amps connected to a small circuitry that can handle 30+ amps (normally consisting of 1 resistor and a mosfet).


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/2/14)

Could add a slow blow fuse just to be on the safe side.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Don't use slow blow fuses with batteries, use fast blow or even better Resettable fuses (ask your local electronic component shop). Last mentioned is smaller and are reusable.


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/2/14)

johanct said:


> Don't use slow blow fuses with batteries, use fast blow or even better Resettable fuses (ask your local electronic component shop). Last mentioned is smaller and are reusable.



 the batteries on some of the battery backed up supplies I use come with slow blow. So it doesn't blow on initial current spike.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Yes those are PTC-types (positive temperature coefficient) and not like ordinary glass type slow blow fuses. They first go into high resistance due to internal temperature rise, and when the over current persist they blow.


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/2/14)

johanct said:


> Yes those are PTC-types (positive temperature coefficient) and not like ordinary glass type slow blow fuses. They first go into high resistance due to internal temperature rise, and when the over current persist they blow.


Good to have a knowledgeable techie around 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/14)

denizenx said:


> yes very much looking for a very small pushbutton momentary switch thats very small and can handle at least 5 amps.



@denizenx 

These are 3A






And these are 6A






Not exactly small but you want let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (27/2/14)

johanct said:


> Don't use slow blow fuses with batteries, use fast blow or even better Resettable fuses (ask your local electronic component shop). Last mentioned is smaller and are reusable.


I'm going to look into those resettable fuses. I'm assuming they work like a trip switch?
While building my amps, I must have gone through at least 20 fuses while prototyping. Sounds a lot, but duel rail, with 2 channels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Go to www.Bourns.com - all the info you need - most local component suppliers stock them.


----------



## Silver (3/3/14)

Hey @mbera - full marks for innovation and dedication! 
Your creation is inspiring. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (5/3/14)

Hi did anyone make a mod from I torch ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (5/3/14)

i'm halfway through modding a torch. problem with me is most of my projects are half done  i suffer from shiny syndrome

@shane thinking of getting some of these
http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=72M4114
they seem the smallest of the lot


----------



## mbera (5/3/14)

Thanks me also half way I stripped the big 1 I made to make a better 1 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

denizenx said:


> i'm halfway through modding a torch. problem with me is most of my projects are half done  i suffer from shiny syndrome
> 
> @shane thinking of getting some of these
> http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=72M4114
> they seem the smallest of the lot



I had a look at the data (see below) it will work and safe up to 10A (+/-30W)


----------



## ET (6/3/14)

yup, will hopefully get a few of those soon


----------

